# HCG not doubling - missed miscarriage?



## ALW77 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am currently 9 weeks and 1 day pregnant. Due to a history of recurrent miscarriage I am having my HCG, progesterone and oestrogen levels monitored.

At 5 weeks, my HCG was 9627; 6 weeks, 27228; 7 weeks, 40000 and 9 weeks only 43000.

My progesterone level has remained fairly constant, and my oestrogen level has doubled in the past fortnight to 3030.

Due to the fact that my HCG has only risen by 3000 I'm slightly worried to say the least!

A scan at 7 weeks showed a fetal heartbeat and was the correct size for dates.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It would have been expected to have risen a bit more than that, but there is no way of knowing what is happening until you have your next bloods, have they given you a date?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ALW77 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to reply.

I was due to go back for a blood test this Thursday. After worrying all weekend I rang the hospital this morning. I went in for a scan, which thank God showed a little heart beating away and the baby the correct size for 9 weeks.

So trying not to worry!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

That's excellent news!  Hopefully that will be the end of any problems for you!


----------

